# [Off Topic] ¡Felices fiestas!

## Stolz

Felices fiestas para aquellos que las celebréis. Gracias a tod@s por hacer de Gentoo LA comunidad. Este año como siempre ha sido un gusto leeros, espero que el que viene sea aun mejor.

Un saludo y feliz año.

----------

## achaw

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Felices fiestas para aquellos que las celebréis. Gracias a tod@s por hacer de Gentoo LA comunidad. Este año como siempre ha sido un gusto leeros, espero que el que viene sea aun mejor.
> 
> Un saludo y feliz año.

 

Gracias amigo, igualmente para vos y el resto de la comunidad!

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Felices fiestas para aquellos que las celebréis. Gracias a tod@s por hacer de Gentoo LA comunidad. Este año como siempre ha sido un gusto leeros, espero que el que viene sea aun mejor.
> 
> Un saludo y feliz año.

 

Igualmente para todos y cada uno de los que formamos este gran foro!!!

Una abrazo para todos

Feliz Navidad y Propero Año Nuevo

Iorana  Korua

----------

## afkael

Estaba esperando este post para agradecer la cordialidad con la que me han recibido y todo lo que me han ayudado, espero que en estas fiestas puedan hacer un balance positivo de lo que les ha deparado este 2008 y que año proximo les traiga nuevas y mejores alegrias.. Saludos

----------

## ensarman

wenoyo tb les deseo feliz navidad y un buen año nuevo!!!

----------

## gringo

sólo quiero suscribir lo que ya ha dicho Stolz y desearos a todos unas felices fiestas y un mejor año 2009  :Smile: 

saluetes

----------

## Coghan

Por estas fechas ando muy liado y no he tenido tiempo de postear prácticamente nada, y casi he leído por encima los hilos. Pero no me resisto a sumarme al saludo del año nuevo. No leemos.  :Smile: 

----------

## kalmath

Felices fiestas y prospero año a todos.

----------

## deovex

Feliz navidad y año nuevo para todos !

----------

## Ripichip

Felicidades a todos!! =D  :Embarassed: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Felices fiestas a todos!!

(o las que queden, porque a la fecha que estoy postenado)

Aunque ultimamente no me paso demasiado por el foro (me dejé engañar por unos debianitas) sigo leyendo varias cosillas.

La verdad es que creo que este es el foro más activo de lInux en español (almenos que yo haya conocido).

Feliz 2009 a todos (ya de paso).

P.D. Cuanto más me he alejado de gentoo más ganas tengo de regresar... estoy esperando acabar examenes...

----------

## Annagul

Me uno a las felicitaciones. ;-)

Espero que lo paséis bien estas fiestas. ¡No comáis mucho! :-D

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Apoyo la moción. Felicidades!

Gracias a todos por todas las manos que me dieron en su momento. trataré de molestar un poco menos y ayudar un poco mas  este año que comienza  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## gorrixe

Yo también me uno a las felicitaciones.

Zorionak eta urte berri on!

¡Felicidades y prospero año nuevo!

----------

## pcmaster

¡Yo también!

Felices fiestas, y no os empachéis con el turrón    :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## darkevil

Hola, 

Feliz año nuevo a todos.    :Wink: 

y que los reyes magos os traigan muchas cositas a los que hayáis sido buenos y windows vista a los hayan sido malos....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Condex

 *darkevil wrote:*   

> [...] y windows vista a los hayan sido malos.... 

 

No hombre, el Vista nooooo... Muy malo tienes que haber sido para que te regalen el Vista....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Me uno también a la felicitación, tarde eso sí... xD

Felices fiestas a todos, que tengáis un muy buen año 2009  :Wink: 

Condex-   :Cool: 

----------

## demostenes

P.A.N. para todo el canal.

 :Wink: 

----------

## chaim

Me uno para FELICITAROS LAS FIESTAS A TODOS! 

Hacía tiempo que no pasaba por aquí y  la verdad echaba de menos gente que realmente contestara y pusiera empeño en compartir conocimientos con otros usuarios.

SEGUIR ASI!

----------

## the incredible hurd

¡¡Feliz año nuevo!!

----------

## Txema

Veamos, para mi el año comienza y termina en septiembre y además no soy católico...

Bueno, felices fiestas, o lo que sean, el caso es que disfrutéis y seais felices  :Razz: 

----------

## Brazlee

Feliz 2009 a todos   :Razz:  !!!

y que haya mucho más Gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

